# My Mini arrived today from Amazon



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

First off I would like to thank everyone again that posted to my thread. (Are the Mini's really worth the trouble)
I just had to post a positive review being there are not a lot in the forum that I have seen.
Everything is working great on my Ethernet network, the skip feature is the best, can't wait for more networks to be included.
I also really like the Rf controller as well and the price is right to.
I did have to force a connection of my Roamio Pro and reboot the Mini a couple of times but that was painless.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

mark1958 said:


> First off I would like to thank everyone again that posted to my thread. (Are the Mini's really worth the trouble)
> I just had to post a positive review being there are not a lot in the forum that I have seen.
> Everything is working great on my Ethernet network, the skip feature is the best, can't wait for more networks to be included.
> I also really like the Rf controller as well and the price is right to.
> I did have to force a connection of my Roamio Pro and reboot the Mini a couple of times but that was painless.


Glad to hear you are happy with your purchase!! I think you will have many years of enjoyment with your Mini.


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

I've had 2 minis with a Romaio pro for 2.5 yrs now and no issues. The minis are in the kids room, it's small and easy to hide too. I love them.


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## ejkjr (Sep 7, 2003)

Just got my mini today and hooked it up over moca (i have a fios router) and tivo bolt I bought a couple of weeks ago. Trying to decide to keep and send back my fios boxes or keep my fios dvrs. It was an easy set up with the Mini only took a couple of minutes.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

ejkjr said:


> Just got my mini today and hooked it up over moca (i have a fios router) and tivo bolt I bought a couple of weeks ago. Trying to decide to keep and send back my fios boxes or keep my fios dvrs. It was an easy set up with the Mini only took a couple of minutes.


I have been using my Mini now for a few weeks and I must say they are great, for the price you get most of the features of a Tivo at a third of the price, do they have some Con's yes they aren't as fast as a main unit and you can't change the streams like you can on the main unit but that is still minor in my opinion.


----------



## ejkjr (Sep 7, 2003)

what do you mean by change the streams?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ejkjr said:


> what do you mean by change the streams?


I took it as changing tuners to get other buffers?

I don't think it was a ghostbusters reference.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

ejkjr said:


> what do you mean by change the streams?


On your main TiVo, I have a Roamio Pro and it has 6 streams meaning I can record 6 shows at once and you are able to cycle thru the steams different channels with the mini you are actually stealing one of the streams from the Roamio so you really only have a single stream o a mini.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mark1958 said:


> On your main TiVo, I have a Roamio Pro and it has 6 streams meaning I can record 6 shows at once and you are able to cycle thru the steams different channels with the mini you are actually stealing one of the streams from the Roamio so you really only have a single stream o a mini.


A word of advice so others understand. The term used more often is tuners rather than streams.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> A word of advice so others understand. The term used more often is tuners rather than streams.


Thanks for the advice Tony I did use the wrong terminology and will keep that in mind in future post's


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

TonyD79 said:


> I took it as changing tuners to get other buffers?
> 
> I don't think it was a ghostbusters reference.


LOL nice.


----------



## kenjidm (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry if this has been asked. But if I buy the mini from best buys do I have to pay a subscription fee? I know if I buy from TiVo for $149 it says it has lifetime subscription.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

kenjidm said:


> Sorry if this has been asked. But if I buy the mini from best buys do I have to pay a subscription fee? I know if I buy from TiVo for $149 it says it has lifetime subscription.


All minis have lifetime automatically. I bought mine from Amazon.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Despite some annoying cons, IMHO, the Mini is an excellent solution that gets the job done for secondary or tertiary rooms that can save lots of $$$ compared to using TiVo box DVR's in each room, especially having all your content in "one place" without having to transfer TiVo to TiVo.

I would add that sometimes you are better off having certain family members use their own TiVo DVR's so your content is separate they don't hog yours tuners.


----------

